# [SOLVED] Case problems



## xDeadMemories (Mar 15, 2009)

So I have a problem with my case.... It won't allow my computer to work if it's inside it.

Weird huh?

Like as it is, I can have my computer setup as if I am constently bench testing it, and it'll work perfect.

Put it all in the casee, and it just doesn't work.

How could this be?
Specs;
Asus m4a785t-m mobo
4 GB kingston DDR3 RAM
amd athlon || processor 3.0Ghz
320GB SATA HDD {master}
320GB IDE HDD {slave}
1TB SATA HDD [slave to become master]
LG DVD Burner
1GB ATI HD radeon 5750
thermaltake 650W evo_blu series

My case:
Asus TA982 350NP2.0/USB//80FAN/Black
http://www.umart.com.au/member/products_item.phtml?&pid=7270&bid=2


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Case problems*

Sounds like your grounding out somewhere, you need to be careful with
this as you can fry your board. Did you use the brass or plastic stand
offs?, If you put in six standoffs, did you use six screws?. You must
account for every standoff, one wayward one can cause a short.
Look for anything metal that can touch the back of the mobo...
You cannot bolt the mobo directly to the case, it must have separation....


----------

